

Ice Cream Sandwich Source Code To Be Released Soon - eren-tantekin
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/10/19/android-engineer-ice-cream-sandwich-aosp-source-code-will-be-released-but-not-before-galaxy-nexus-goes-on-sale/

======
learc83
Good news, hopefully we'll get some cheap chinese tablets with 4.0 on them
soon.

